# Neutering



## Escrivafan (Jan 10, 2019)

I am going to have Pepe neutered and am wondering what people’s experience of the best age to have it done is? All advice and previous experience welcome. So far, most havevsaid any time from 6 months+ is fine ... Thanks.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

6 months is too young. The dog is still a puppy and needs all his hormones to mature properly, in both his body and his mind. You will find people arguing for early neuter, later neuter or no neuter at all. It is a personal decision but I 100% am of the opinion that for the health of you pup neutering should not take place before 12months at least.


----------



## sianruns (May 9, 2018)

We had Dexter done at 8 months. He's fine, seems more level headed and calmer. It's made him a much happier, and less frustrated pup. Recovered very quickly and the whole process went very smoothly!


----------



## Escrivafan (Jan 10, 2019)

That’s great to know ... I’m slightly worried that his lovely personality will change. He is beginning to ‘mark’ now, so it is probably the right time. He’ll be 7 months by the time it’s organised and, all in all, that seems reasonable, given the huge lack of consensus around this issue.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

https://dogsfirst.ie/how-to-avoid-cruciate-tear-in-a-dog/

This is just one article that points out early neutering as a contributing factor in acl tears. Which are themselves becoming more common. 
There are many articles published that point to early neutering as an issue. 
Just something to consider as of course there will be no immediate issues after neutering a young dog but the problems may come as they age. *** hormones are important in the development of these animals.


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi did you have your puppy done? My puppy is just coming up to 6 month a was chatting to vet today. He has said he wouldn’t do it until he was able to **** his leg to pee. He said he would worry about it unless I had behaviour issues. Also he said sometimes it’s hard to control their weight. He did also say sometimes other dogs can get aggressive to dog not done as they see them as a threat! Anyway, I really don’t know whether to bother now! Hope your puppy is ok.


----------



## Escrivafan (Jan 10, 2019)

Hello! Yes, Pepe was neutered at seven months in the end. He was cocking his leg by then. He's now nearly 14 months and I haven't given it a second thought. His lovely personality didn't change and there have been no problems. Given the huge amount of conflicting opinion I went ahead in the end and have not regretted it. Pepe is a joy and has made a huge difference to my everyday life. 

I see that you, like me, are in Sussex. Some time we should arrange a big local meet for Cockapoo lovers in the area. Terry


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

I’m often on southwick hill. My puppy loves a play.


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

That’s great to hear. I’m sure I’ll get him done later. A meet would be great but I only really have school holidays. There is another lady in henfield that said about a meet. Where are you? I’m very near southwick hill on the South Downs.


----------



## Escrivafan (Jan 10, 2019)

Great. I am in Worthing so that's do-able I'd say. Sundays are difficult for me, except between 2.30pm and 4pm. Saturdays are possible from 2pm. Weekdays are more manageable, in (or out of) school holidays. We would need to find a suitable mid point and take it from there. 🐕


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Sounds good. Half term is coming up in 3/4 weeks. Could make a date then.


----------



## 0108Hewitt (Apr 7, 2019)

Sure, that would be nice. Let me know


----------



## Escrivafan (Jan 10, 2019)

Cockapoo Meet: I think the Cockapoo in Henfield is central-ish for Worthing and Southwick ... Is there somewhere over that way? What about the old railway line at W Grinstead: Downslink Way? It’s a great walk for dogs and humans. Friday 1st? 2pm? Or other suggestions? 

https://www.westsussex.gov.uk/leisu...walking-horse-riding-and-cycling/downs-link/#

It looks like there may be some small resurfacing works going on ... but we can go the other direction if necessary. There’s a car park just next to the roadside restaurant.


----------



## 0108Hewitt (Apr 7, 2019)

Hi, 

That would have been lovely! Our pup is currently having her first season. So we won’t be able to come. 

Such a shame but hope you two still meet and I’ll be in touch soon and hopefully get another date


----------

